# New England Snow & Ice Expo



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Is anyone going to the New England Snow & Ice Expo tomorrow? We'll be there in the morning. The doors open at 10:00 A.M.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Went there and it was great!!! To anyone thinking about it --- GO, Open wendsday 10-4 too :waving:


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

when and where is the expo


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

DESTEFANO3782 said:


> when and where is the expo


Sorry, but it's over. It was September 27th-28th.

NE snow + ice expo


----------

